# Partitionierung rückgängig machen



## shutdown (16. August 2004)

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, ich lasse mich aber gerne verschieben 

Also zum Problem:

Ich habe versucht, Suse Linux zu installieren, bei der Installation brach er aber nach einem Fehler ab, nachdem er bereits die Partitionierungen erstellt hatte.

Mir geht es jetzt weniger um den Fehler, als vielmehr darum, wie ich meine alte Partitionierung wieder herstellen kann ohne Daten zu verlieren oder groß sichern zu müssen.

Dazu gibt es ja zum Beispiel: Partition Magic

Was ich nun suche, ist ein Link zu einer Freeware Version des Ganzen - muss ja nicht Version 8 sein, mir würde ja auch 5 reichen - Hauptsache es funktioniert, was ja die Trial der 8er nicht tut.

Ich wäre für eure Hilfe wirklich dankbar, ich hab Google schon strapaziert, aber nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

cu shutdown


----------



## mathiu (17. August 2004)

Ich würde mich auf einen Datenverlust einstellen, denn eine Partitionstabelle wiederherzustellen ist soweit ich weiss nicht ohne weiteres möglich, wenn überhaupt..aber ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Begann das System denn schon mit der Formatierung Dann wird es wohl sowieso zu spät sein.


----------

